# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Tripid and AC Adapter Q



## imported_depthc (May 3, 2003)

Alright first off does every camera have their own specific tripod? Ive noticed a few tripods online and they all have a specific camera to use with so can anyone give me the name of one that is compatible with the Canon PowerShot A300?

Also what are ac adapters for? Ive read they are for using when putting images on your computer to save battery life. But i want to know if i get a ac adapter can it be used as a power supply when taking photos or not? I really need it for taking photos because i dont get much life out of my batteries and i upload them to my computer real fast so i dont need it there much.Thanks for any help

- depthC


----------



## imported_depthc (May 3, 2003)

Alright first off does every camera have their own specific tripod? Ive noticed a few tripods online and they all have a specific camera to use with so can anyone give me the name of one that is compatible with the Canon PowerShot A300?

Also what are ac adapters for? Ive read they are for using when putting images on your computer to save battery life. But i want to know if i get a ac adapter can it be used as a power supply when taking photos or not? I really need it for taking photos because i dont get much life out of my batteries and i upload them to my computer real fast so i dont need it there much.Thanks for any help

- depthC


----------



## ddaquaria (Nov 12, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by depthC:
> Alright first off does every camera have their own specific tripod? Ive noticed a few tripods online and they all have a specific camera to use with so can anyone give me the name of one that is compatible with the Canon PowerShot A300?


Thre are specific tripods for cameras, and I would recommend looking under the manufactures site for that answer. Usually these tripods control shutter or focus or other aspects of the camera. Do you need one specifically for your camera - NO. Go to a camera store (or even Walmart) and get a tripod you can afford. Personally I recommend one that is heavy duty with the possibility of additional growth, if you ever get another camera.



> quote:
> 
> Also what are ac adapters for? Ive read they are for using when putting images on your computer to save battery life. But i want to know if i get a ac adapter can it be used as a power supply when taking photos or not? I really need it for taking photos because i dont get much life out of my batteries and i upload them to my computer real fast so i dont need it there much.Thanks for any help
> 
> - depthC


Read your manual on this one. I know my Sony allows me to stay plugged in and connect to teh computer or take pictures. This feature maybe camera dependant but I would assume most cameras would allow you to do this.

120 Oceanic: S. American Creek/425W-MHs/2228+2026 Eheims/Dupla Reactor 400
120 Oceanic: algae and java fern
120 Oceanic: SE Asian ditch/500 W-MHs/2028+2226 Eheims/Dupla Reactor 400


----------



## imported_depthc (May 3, 2003)

It says 'Use of the ACK800 optional adapter kit is recommended when using the camera continuously for porlonged periods of time and when connecting to a computer.'

Alright i guess i can use it while taking pics, i must of just got the wrong impression.

Thanks

- depthC

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ride A Bike

BMX}Ride Or Die


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by depthC:
> Alright first off does every camera have their own specific tripod? Ive noticed a few tripods online and they all have a specific camera to use with so can anyone give me the name of one that is compatible with the Canon PowerShot A300?


You can use any tripod you want. On the bottom of your camera, you should have female/black thread which looks like this:










Then you buy any tripod that has this metal male thread:


----------

